# Experiment 720 - "Sky"



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

So although my "main" fursona is my blue fox here, my oldest and most developed fursona is actually Sky, so I'll introduce him here!


*Experiment 720 - "Sky"*




*
Name:* "Sky" (aka Experiment 720)
*Age:* 9 years, but a fully developed adult for his species type. 
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Genetically engineered experiment, contains feline, canine, alien DNA, among others. 
*Height:* 4' 6" (measured to tips of ears)
*Weight:* 64 pounds



*Appearance:*




*Hair and fur:* Sky has a medium deep blue base fur color, with lighter blue fur on his belly, bordering his ears, and around his eyes. He has a tuft of blond hair on the top of his head, and longer, navy blue fur from the back of his head down to the base of his tail. His claws are also a navy blue color. The fins on his tail feature short, fine, but dense yellow fur for the horizontal fin, and medium deep blue for the vertical fin.



*Markings:* Sky features red widgets on his underarms, yellow widgets on his ears and knees. He has a yellow stripe on either side of his tail, which run up to the middle of his back.



*Eye color:* black, with hints of blue. Alien eyes. Two lenses, one retractable.



*Other features:* Sky is approximately 1 and 1/2 times the size of Stitch. He has a super light, super strong skeletal structure. Aerodynamic body features include swept back ears and tail fins for horizontal and vertical stabilization. He has retractable claws, digitigrade hind legs, and excellent dexterity of his hands. Tail fins are thick skin membranes covered by short but dense fur. Sky can retract or extend his fins at will via use of skeletal structures within the fins and tail that allow him to control how "open" his fins are.











Early Sky design sculpture​
*Skills: *

Sky was designed to be a flying reconnaissance experiment, equipped with the skills and features necessary for such a job. He can run up to speeds of 50mph to assist with evasion of capture and assistance with takeoff. He is moderately strong, strong enough to hold his wings for extended durations without tiring. He can naturally see wavelengths of light that are invisible to humans, but has the ability to focus his eyesight into the visible range by use of a second lens in each eye. 

His tail is prehensile, allowing him to use it as an extra limb for better grip in unsteady reconnaissance perches. He also uses his tail for directional control in flight. His "data memory" is excellent, and he can recall what he sees, what he hears, and what conditions he encountered effectively, this is in addition to whatever recon equipment he would carry with him.

Alas...his "mission" was not to be. 


*Weaknesses: *

Experiment 720 was designed from the start to be the ultimate reconnaissance experiment. And yet his creator, in a fit of absentmindedness and absolute buffoonery, forgot to include wings on poor 720! Because of this, Sky has always been an underdog...designed to fly...but lacking the ability. 

Determined to fly, he attempted to reach the sky by building his own wings. His first attempts failed miserably, but as he learned from his mistakes, he finally succeeded in building a very reliable set of self sustaining wings, which he straps on for flight. Due to his ability to run up to 50mph, he was able to design a more traditional form of wing based on the airfoil model. His wings use four miniature electric engines, sustained by solar cells embedded in the upper surface of each wing. This enables Sky to stay aloft indefinitely, never having to refuel. Rechargeable cells in each wing also allow for nighttime operation. (Image of Sky's wings here: http://bit.ly/YtZcoG )

In addition to his lack of ability to fly, Sky is also a little clumsy, and despite his ability to retain technical details and situational memory...he can quite often be absentminded, even bumping into things when his mind is in the clouds. His ability to solve complex problems, however, means that he's sometimes locked in a cycle of getting himself into bad situations, only to find his way out of them again. For all his creator's perfectionist intent, Sky still possesses many glaring omissions that, in the reconnaissance field, would have rendered him vulnerable. 


*
Behavior and Personality: *

Faced with his limitations, Sky fits the underdog role well, and having never been designed with an "evil side", he has only wanted to reach his dream of flight since being activated. Because of his situation, he possesses a great deal of sympathy for others who are underdogs as well. He is shy, but he can sometimes posses great bravery in spite of his shyness if he perceives someone he cares about to be under threat, and will do all he can to assist. He possesses much kindness and some sensitivity, despite his funny way of sometimes failing at something several times before succeeding. 

His animal qualities occasionally shine through. Sky has the ability to purr, a feline trait, but lacks the ability to meow. Occasionally, he finds himself acting more feline than he realizes, such licking his hand as if it were a paw or some-such other behavior; realizing, and then stopping, embarrassed. On the other hand, he wishes he could meow, and often tries to, with hilarious results. His canine qualities include loyalty and protection instincts, as well as being an emotional and expressive creature. Sky does posses the "puppy eye" look when sad. He also wags his tail when happy...and considering his tail is nearly as long as his entire body...this can have destructive effects. Hide your lamps, folks!






*History: *

Sky was designed as part of Jumba's "7 series" of next-generation, specialized flying experiments, which were developed achronologically from the "6 series". Jumba wished to adopt this numbering difference as a way of separating his future flying experiments from those he had made previously. The "7" series is not canon and was not shown in the movies or series. 

Sky was activated on earth after the events of the movies and series had already played out. As such, and fortunately, Sky never was faced with the need to put himself in dangerous territory where his creator's omissions could most certainly have cost him his life, or put it in grave danger. Instead, Sky "grew up" in Hawaii alongside the previously tamed experiments. Due to his shy nature and design to avoid detection, he never caused chaos or trouble on his activation, but instead observed and attempted to "fit in" to the world around him. 






*
Likes: *

Sky is somewhat youthful in his personality, but mature in other ways. He is eager to have fun, is easily amused, loves jokes, loves to fly, and loves to take joy in anything he finds fascinating. He loves technology, anything related to aviation or flying (of course), earthly history, space and the universe, loves travel of all kinds and by extension, loves scenery, loves electronic music and loves food. His emotional capabilities are very human-like and he can, and does, fall in love. Sky's way with technology also means that he understands computers and can and does access the internet. 


*Dislikes: *

Sky has a mild disliking of water but can swim easily once he adjusts to it. He dislikes spicy food, sharp shrill noises (because his huge ears are highly sensitive). Sky is both fascinated by but also utterly pissed off by bad weather. while he appreciates the beauty of storms, it irritates him when he can't go out flying due to the conditions, and has sometimes stubbornly tried, only to get blown to the ground, defeated. He's a stubborn little critter! He also dislikes anything he perceives as "meanness" in general, and hates being cooped up indoors for any length of time. 


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Sky usually wears aviator goggles, and may also don an aviator cap along with them. 

*Birthdate:* Original character developed in 2004. Redesigned in 2007. 

*Star sign:* undetermined. 

*Favorite food:* Pizza
*Favorite drink:* Sky loves fruit and tropical flavored water and other drinks. 
*Favorite location:* Hawaii, the sky, wide open spaces over wide open land or shorelines. 
*Favorite weather:* Fair skies and high cirrus
*Favorite color:* blue, blue, blue, blue. 

*Least liked food:* Spicy foods
*Least liked drink:* Sky can't stomach alcohol
*Least liked location:* Far from land, with no landmarks on the horizon. 
*Least liked weather:* Stormy, unfliable conditions. 


*Favorite person:* Sky is a lover, if you're nice to him he'll generally like you until you give him a reason not to. But he's shy so it takes him a bit. 
*Least liked person:* Anyone he sees being mean to another or towards himself. He doesn't regain trust easily. 


*Enemies:* The worst enemy of Sky is his own sensitivity.  


*Significant other:* OC Experiment "Emma", fan character created by my former girlfriend and current dear friend. She likes to steal his hat. 







​

*Orientation:* Hetero, currently mated. While the subject of OC experiment reproduction is controversial in the L&S fandom, Sky is quite comfortable and secure in his sexuality. He can, and does, enjoy sex, but is not promiscuous and only sleeps with whom he is mated to. 


I hope you enjoyed this little description of one of my fursonas. He's been with me a very long time now, almost 10 years, so even though the Lilo and Stitch fandom has died down a bit, I think that Sky will always have a place for me regardless. Thanks for reading. 


Many thanks to Ricky, Ash, and Mar for the fantastic artwork of Sky over the years.








​


----------



## Freedom (Jun 28, 2013)

aww so cute its looks a bit like stich ^-^


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

When I saw him I was like "OHMAIGAWD STITCH" 
Cool sona man


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn. So far this is the most details I've ever read or knew about one furs fursona. I applaud you sir for putting that much thought into your fursona. I think with me i ripped off most of my own life but made it sound cooler than it really is. Are you a character designer for video games? You might want to look into that


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Well this makes my fursona look like shit.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow hey guys thanks for all of the compliments on Sky. I hadn't checked this thread recently since I'd posted it back in January when I first registered. 

I'm really glad you like him. Its been 11 years since Lilo and Stitch, and its getting harder to find alien experiment sonas anymore, but at one time that fandom was pretty large. 

Wow, 11 years.....now I feel old.


----------

